# Is there a plotter that prints and cuts?



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello
Maybe it is obvious but I dont know. Is there a plotter that can print colors and then cut the shape. Im looking forward to buy a plotter. Regular vinyl plotters are cool, but it would be cooler to have a plotter capable of printing colors and cutting the design. Is there such a thing? How expensive is it compared to a reg. vinyl cutter?
Thanx.


----------



## larry30000 (Dec 20, 2006)

Roland sells a few starting @ *SP-300V: *$12,995 Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Imprintables Warehouse sells that Roland VersaCamm cutter that prints and cuts.


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi,

I have a Roland PC-12 which is a printer/cutter. I love it but don't do much work with it.

The PC-12 is not manufactured anymore as Roland has gotten into making the bigger printer cutters.

The PC-12 ran me $3995 new w/o supplies. The bigger model printer /cutters are usually in the 5 figure price range.

The graphic output on the PC-12 is beautiful. Although limited in the width of the vinyl it can work on (up to 13"), what little I've done with it has produced excellent products. I have not printed and cut on heat transfer vinyl. 

A used PC-12 can be found once in a while on Ebay or through the varous sign groups and heat transfer groups.

Hope this helps.

Fred
Melbourne FL




Titere Wear said:


> Hello
> Maybe it is obvious but I dont know. Is there a plotter that can print colors and then cut the shape. Im looking forward to buy a plotter. Regular vinyl plotters are cool, but it would be cooler to have a plotter capable of printing colors and cutting the design. Is there such a thing? How expensive is it compared to a reg. vinyl cutter?
> Thanx.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

For the versacamm, I think you will need a special transfer rolled paper for eco-solvent or solvent inks.


----------



## dws (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a PC-12. Bought it approx 3 years ago. Last month I decided I wanted to run a test and print heat transfers using it. I have searched all over only to find that Roland has discontinued the WTFR thermal transfer media. Does anyone know of another brand media I can use?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Imprintables Warehouse sells that Roland VersaCamm cutter that prints and cuts.


I love this machine........this will be our next big "equipment" purchase!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We have the versacamm 540 which is the 54 inch wide model.. to Make shirts with it there are a few differant brands of vinyl.. the one ive heard the most good things about is colorprint. I have some but have not had the time to try it yet.. (the roll has been in the box for 5 months now) lol. 
I do know that my roland pays for itself many times over. we use it to make banners, signs and stickers.. 
Its really an amazing printer


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Just talked with Kim at Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) and there is suppose to be a new, faster, better... VersaCamm printer/cutter model coming out at the ISA Show in Las Vegas in 3 weeks. I will see if I can get some more information on this one. The two current models are pretty nice, so it will be interesting to see what is so better about the new one.


----------



## gdmccauley (Mar 25, 2007)

Look at the Roland VersaCAMM. It comes in either a 30" or 54" size. It both prints and cuts. Roland is a pretty big name in printers/cutters.

I just bought one and am expecting delivery tomorrow. Wait a week and I'll tell you what I think of it.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Versacamm is relly great to start a new era in your printing activity. go for it and good luck


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I just got the Roland Versacamm sp300 and will have my training and setup on it tomorrow with mike from imprintables. I am planning on giving a full rundown as I also recieved the opaque solution heat transfer vinyl that looks amazing at the show but we will see how it relly performs once I get it running.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice info. Keep on posting friends!


----------



## jeremypst (Apr 19, 2007)

Call imprintables.com and ask about Spectra ColorPrint Material. Here is the link to their web-site. Good luck. 

SPECTRA Color Print Heat Applied Material for Print and Cut


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Thnx Jeremy¡


----------



## te (Nov 25, 2006)

this is in reply to dws question does anyone make material for the pc 12.
sign warehouse does it`s called..enduratex new print2.
i to have a pc 12,even though she`s not working at the moment.
give sign warehouse a call.
te


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> Hello
> Maybe it is obvious but I dont know. Is there a plotter that can print colors and then cut the shape. Im looking forward to buy a plotter. Regular vinyl plotters are cool, but it would be cooler to have a plotter capable of printing colors and cutting the design. Is there such a thing? How expensive is it compared to a reg. vinyl cutter?
> Thanx.


Titere,
The versacamm (Both SP and VP models) are the best money can buy. However, if you don't have the startup capital to drop on a full capacity machin, consider getting a smaller printer like an Epson 4800 and a 24" plotter like a GX-24. You'll have print/cut capability for a smaller price. While not all-in-one, they are small enough to be placed next to each other to save space and can be operated by one output program, CutStudio, which comes free with the plotter.
Give us a call with any questions, ask about "Your Printer, Our Cutter." (888) 273-8895


Hope this helps,


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

dcurtisroland said:


> Titere,
> The versacamm (Both SP and VP models) are the best money can buy. However, if you don't have the startup capital to drop on a full capacity machin, consider getting a smaller printer like an Epson 4800 and a 24" plotter like a GX-24. You'll have print/cut capability for a smaller price. While not all-in-one, they are small enough to be placed next to each other to save space and can be operated by one output program, CutStudio, which comes free with the plotter.
> Give us a call with any questions, ask about "Your Printer, Our Cutter." (888) 273-8895
> 
> ...


Totally answered my question on this. I am a screenprinter and was thinking about buying a new printer for heat transfers and for printing transparencies for the screen printing. I was hoping you could then just buy a cutter and have the cutter cut out the heat transfer you print from the printer. I assume that's what the optical eye does for you. . .


----------



## jo121072 (Apr 4, 2010)

sir, what do u think about the bengal and jaguar cutter/plotters?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

jo121072 said:


> sir, what do u think about the bengal and jaguar cutter/plotters?


Bengal and Jaguar cutters are both nice units. The Bengal does not have an optic eye, however.


----------



## jo121072 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> Bengal and Jaguar cutters are both nice units. The Bengal does not have an optic eye, however.



nice advise....thank you so much!!!


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

The pc 12 and 60 were the first step by roland in the print cut arena.

the downside is they used a thermal ribbon which compared to the current range (versaCAMM) was frightfully expensive to run.

These have now been discontinued.

The new versastudio a 20" model will be available in Australia august.

print cut

prints white and metallics....and well priced too


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

The VersaStudio BN 20 is going to be here at the end of July. Pre sale of the unit is going on now in the US


----------

